# Blue Berry PIE



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

After supper tonite went to my sisters for fresh Blue Berry PIE And after look what I caught with one cast off her dock====one 19" small Mouth Bass
View attachment 1304


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's one nice smallie SB10.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a beaut. can taste it from here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice fish....how long was she ?

That is a nice evening...blue berry pie and a smallie to boot.

Surface bait ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

TEXAS rig salted rubber worm. I truned it out Heh and bang. thought I'd hooked the lock ness.leeped sky ward many times, Great fun. Wasn't planning on fishing. second time this year I drowned a rubber worm. my sisters grand kids play with it till it died--now I got to mount it another pic
View attachment 1306


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice place she has there, what a gorgeous setting.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

A real nice smallie. what color worm?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X 5 YD !! It certainly is a beautiful place !

Nice dock too...Blessings are yours !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*wvc natural color worm---they sure do have a nice place. Hand built log home. Clear water , white sand bottom,WAIST deep to end of dock-great for the kids -lake also has walleye,northern pike, yellow perch and some blue gills*


----------

